# What is a Slam Panel Rail?



## diesldub (Aug 7, 2006)

Does someone know what a slam panel rail is? 
Thanks


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

diesldub said:


> Does someone know what a slam panel rail is?
> Thanks


 I believe a slam panel is a cross member, part of the energy-absorbing front of the vehicle, usually with parts of the headlights and/or turn signals attached... can only guess that the "rail" part of it is a garnish of some sort, not required for its original purpose... but I'm just guessing here. No doubt smarter minds will chime in here pretty quickly...  

Here's a bunch of pictures of "slam panels" so you get the idea...


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Slam panel = radiator support. The two are one in the same; which phrase you use depends mostly on which side of the big pond you're on. _Slam panel rail_ refers specifically to the cross-member to which the hood latches to (I presume; never heard "slam panel rail" used before). 

Slam panel/radiator support for a Mk1 Rabbit/Golf: 









:beer:


----------



## diesldub (Aug 7, 2006)

*Thanks for the responses*

Thanks for the responses. 
VWS 4 ME


----------

